# Best spot in alps for a 2 week stay in one place?



## dft (Apr 9, 2004)

Looking for advice for the following:
I'd like to do a 2 week riding trip to somewhere in the alps, stay in that one area the whole time that has tons of trails accessible from one spot. 

I will have a AM bike, not DH, looking for a place with lots of lifts to get up to the high alpine, I like fast flowy as well as steep and technical. some bike park is good, but want great alpine singletrack of course. And trying to find a place where I can stay without a car(ride to uplifts/trails close) that will have tons of trails for 2 weeks. Also if a place is somewhat cheaper than the others, that is a plus. 

le gets area?
charmonix, zermatt(pricey?), verbier, italian alps?

Thanks!


----------



## tylerm70 (Jun 16, 2008)

Livignio/bormio or Val Gardena. Much cheaper and mellower than Swiss alps.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Finale Liguria, Italy

not "alpine", but trails all over, no lifts but plenty of shuttles


----------

